# Please Check Me Out!!



## RWFrye5 (Nov 29, 2006)

Please check out my sites! I have actually had photos on "Outdoor Eyes" for a while - but due to the fact that this site is designed to sell my photos - I have always been hesitant to invite my family and friends to view my photos - not wanting them to think I am attempting to solicite business from them.

For that reason, I have developed www.fryesphotos.com as a site where people can browse through my photos without feeling obligated to buy. 

Please stop by both sites and let me know what you think! If you go to www.fryesphotos.com - please be sure to sign the guestbook so I know you were there!

Thanks and enjoy!

www.fryesphotos.com
www.oegallery.com/randyfrye


----------



## Renair (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Randy

Saw your site before, very good.   I used to use freewebs too, www.renebruunphotography.com but then I found www.clikpic.com and took their package, only costs £60 a year including domain name.  Here is my new site
www.photographdublin.com


----------



## Renair (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice shots by the way....


----------



## RWFrye5 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Rene - 

I've been to your site before as well - I'm just as impressed now as I was before!  I wish I was able to take one of your photographic tours - someday I may make it over there!

Thanks for checking in again - and thanks for the kind comments.  I may be contacting you soon regarding clikpic in the near future.


----------

